# Handling Negatives



## Josh66

I didn't see a thread for this...  I'm sure the information is here, but it's scattered throughout many threads.

I recently got myself a film scanner, and I'm sure lots of other people here have one too.

What precautions should I be taking to protect the negatives?
Is there a safe way to get the dust off of them before scanning?
What should I be storing them in?

Any other tips you can think of?

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## Christie Photo

Well...  there are such things as film cleaners, but I haven't used one for more than 25 years.

I store negative strips in film sleeves, individual negs in glassine envelopes.

-Pete


----------



## Josh66

Christie Photo said:


> Well...  there are such things as film cleaners, but I haven't used one for more than 25 years.



Holy **** man - $300 for that?!


----------



## budskiphotography

random note. a fun trick is get one you dont really care for and rub bit either side on a polished concrete floor


----------



## Helen B

Before scanning I usually just blow the dust off with a hurricane blower. If the film has been kept clean that is all that is necessary. The next step is to use a brush. I use a Kinetronics brush. 

Very dusty film can sometimes be cleaned effectively with Scotch Magic Tape - the cloudy stuff. I've used it a lot for cleaning slides before mounting them in glass. This horrifies some people, but it works like a charm. You press it on gently, then peel it off. Liquid film cleaner is my last resort because of the risk of scratching the film.

There are many different types of film sleeve available. I use polyester sleeves. I used to use glassine, and my earliest negs from the late 60's are still surviving in glassine. Glassine is good and soft, and unlikely to hold particles that scratch film. It isn't usually archivally rated, but acid-free glassine is available.

Best,
Helen


----------



## compur

I wear white cotton gloves to handle negs.


----------



## whistule

what about the canned air?  does come out quite cold and have to make sure you don't press too hard or it's liquid and not air that's coming out.


----------



## Josh66

What's the best way to get fingerprints off without damaging the negs?  (I do try to be careful, but it's bound to happen eventually...)


EDIT
Even if _I_ don't get my own fingerprints on them, the people at walmart don't always wear gloves, and they probably get a little lax sometimes and touch the negs with their bare hands.  I know that could probably be avoided by not letting walmart develop them, but short of that - what can be done?


----------



## usayit

compur said:


> I wear white cotton gloves to handle negs.



Me Too..  cheap and easy to use.  You can find them at any photography store.


----------



## christopher walrath

I get the gloves four pair at a time from the photo store.


----------



## Josh66

Any tips on removing fingerprints/smudges?  Water & microfiber cloth seems safe, is it?


----------



## djacobox372

Anti-static cloth is the easiest.. canned air is also useful. If you have fingerprints or stuck on dust, then you may want to rewash the negatives before scanning.  Rinse under room temp tap water (you can use a tiny amount of dishsoap for stubborn dirt), then soak in distilled water for 15 minutes--hang to dry with a clip on the bottom to keep the film from curling.


----------



## Early

O|||||||O said:


> Any tips on removing fingerprints/smudges?  Water & microfiber cloth seems safe, is it?


You could wash it in cool water for heavy dust and fingerprints, wiping the non emulsion side with a soft, clean sponge.

The emulsion side, I dunno.  It's best to keep your big paws off it.


----------



## epp_b

> what about the canned air? does come out quite cold and have to make sure you don't press too hard or it's liquid and not air that's coming out.


Canned air can emit the compression fluid, which is a no-no for film.  I'd just use a hand-held rocket blower like I do for a digital sensor.


----------



## TwoRails

compur said:


> I wear white cotton gloves to handle negs.


How 'bout "latex" or similar gloves?  Seems like that would keep the finger prints / oils off.


----------



## compur

Freestyle sells gloves for this.  They're cheap.  I imagine any glove is better
than none as long as it doesn't leave lint or scratch.


----------

